
Ask HN: Do you know of any good product taking advantage of voice interactions? - julienreszka
Voice interactions seem very popular today, but are they actually any good and useful? When was your last encounter with a good product taking advantage of this technology?
======
sharp11
Might not be what you meant, but SuperCoco is an iOS app that teaches Spanish
primarily through voice interactions.

------
rolph
"good?" product "taking advantage?" of voice interactions?

sorry for the semantics, but good and taking advantage seem opposed to each
other.

In my experience, voice interaction products chronicly misinterpret what is
being said, and seem to be a field of embedded advertisements. I predict this
will go the same as mobile did.

sorry but i dont know of any good products of this nature at all.

------
thedevindevops
I haven't used it but I'm watching the development of the Mycroft virtual
assistant closely.

